# Rod Building Supplies for sale



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont have time to wrap rods anymore so I am selling my supplies. I have a American Rodsmith ower wrapper, tons of thread, two bottles of flex coat, and some u40 rodbond. I am sure have some other stuff as well. I am looking ffor $200 obo pm me or cll me at 529-8647


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Does that really nice rod building table come with it?


----------



## 2tofly (Jan 16, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

got any holland thread ?


----------



## gunlocators (Aug 21, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rodbuilding Supplies*

This is a steal at this price. It won't last long! C2


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds like a heck of a deal


----------

